# [SOLVED] Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers



## gersweeney (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a old Packard bell igo laptop which i did a reinstall with XP pro which 
went well with no problems but now im unable to find wlan driver for it i have checked with Packard Bell Download centre and i cant find anything i would be grateful of some help please .

Packard Bell igo

Model No : MIT-WEA01

Mobile AMD Athelon ( tm )

1900 + Processor 

1.6gzh 352 of ram


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Hi you can try searching here ftp://ftp.download.packardbell.com/


----------



## gersweeney (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

I have done that and they don't even list the laptop i have i since found out its a Packard Bell igo 2000 series notebook i have the wired Ethernet adapter working fine .
Support at Packard Bell seems to be at mininum regarding older models .
I would be grateful of any more suggestions pleas


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Hi see the sticky here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## gersweeney (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Sorry i had no joy with that either the only network adapter i have is : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter i don't appear to have anything to go on


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Hi are you certain it has wifi,try here it should be under easynote 3 series but this link should get you to the correct page ftp://ftp.download.packardbell.com/NOTEBOOK/EasyNote E3 series/Driver/Xp/


----------



## gersweeney (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Hi and sorry for not coming back earlier and thank you for all your help but i think now my problem may not be drivers but wi-fi card i will have to check that out 

Gerry


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Ok well as long as your narrowing it down


----------



## msid (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

@gersweeney:

Did you get sorted with a wifi card? Was that the problem you were having all along.....I have very same problem. Similar laptop (Packard Bell iGo, currently plugged into ethernet, but cant seem to enable wifi on it....

Any tips recommended. Im new here on this forum, but am currently going through all posts related to this, as well as links given above to see if I can sort it myself, before sending it off for upgrading the wifi settings.:ermm:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Check out the info here http://forums.speedguide.net/showth...turn-on-off-Wireless-in-various-Laptop-Models


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Check out the info here How to turn on/off Wireless in various Laptop Models


----------



## msid (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

@ Joeten,

Thank you, was on that site earlier and found same link as you posted, but no luck so far. Once my son is off the laptop I will have a try of the various fn + F numbers and see what happens:grin:
Im still google-ing as well:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Hi read through that thread you might find something in the bios


----------



## msid (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

A USB wireless network adapter solved my problem on the Packard Bell iGo. It works like a dream:grin: Even where my Toshiba was giving up:whistling:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Glad you have something sorted out


----------



## gersweeney (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Thank you for all your help i think the USB adaptor will do the trick 

Ger


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Packard Bell igo Wlan Drivers*

Good glad your happy and your welcome


----------

